#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-23
<Doctor_Vee> Hello
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-08-21
<hondo> hello everyone
<hondo> would anyone know how I would go about checking the squash.filesystem on a ubuntu persistent usb?
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-08-24
<oanl> Hi. Please check http://t.co/LNmjGjWcCb
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-08-20
<nokdim> is it possible to setup an ubuntu box to use pam_radius and auth users but not need a local account or home directory?
